# starter switch



## pdr_farmboy (Apr 22, 2009)

i had to replace my starter switch on the starter and when i took off the old switch two black plastic shims came out i dont know where they go, i know without theses the switch doesnt work, but i dont know where to put theses shims,,, plz help anybody,,,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try looking up the parts diagram on the website below. The parts breakdown may help you figure out where these shims go.

http://www1.caseih.com/northamerica/PartsService/Pages/search.aspx


----------

